# AMD Cheats or wins?



## rakee (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey i bought a new system with asus board and AMD athlon xp2400+.It was genuine in packing ..so &so.But when booting the initial screen shows the processor as AMD athlon Xp1800+.Am i cheated or thats no problem..jst some hardware geek info?...


----------



## aadipa (Jun 28, 2004)

u need to increse FSB to 133 MHz

2400+ operates at 2.0GHz

by default mobo's bios is set to 100MHz FSB so ur proccy shows 18*100=1800+
it should be 18*133=2400+


----------



## krish (Jun 28, 2004)

There must be DIP sitches (according to your motherboard) which can be set in particular pattern for particular FSB. Go through the manual of your board for the positions of the DIP switches to change the FSB to 133. By default, FSB is 100.


----------



## rakee (Jun 28, 2004)

*mmm..not risky?*

hey thx pals
but should i do it on my risk or is jst easy..plz explain me detaily wht i shud do?


----------



## aadipa (Jun 28, 2004)

its easy, just enter bios, goto frequency voltage control

ur core ration will be 18 if it is not, then tell what it is else continue further
go to cpu host clock and set it to 133MHz
save ur settings and exit, next boot will show ur cpu as 2400+


----------



## Sinnet (Jun 29, 2004)

hello ppl 
for starters ASUS boards aint got DIP switches on them 
all ASUS boards use jumpers 
and some ASUS boards for AMD's have FSB settings locked to 100mhz as default and need to be unlocked via jumper settings to support 133 mhz and above 
it's pretty easy and can be done by anyone 
all u need to do is read the manual for FSB settings 
it's easy m8 
read manual carefully and do it 
aint no biggie 
enjoy


----------



## rakee (Jun 30, 2004)

THx sinnet 
i got ur info. correct.I cant select the fsb configuration in bios as it was locked.Now im gonna try it in ur way.


----------



## Sinnet (Jun 30, 2004)

no probs m8 
hope ur problem woz solved 
enjoy


----------



## Ricky (Jun 30, 2004)

Any way..

When u buy 2400+ then u should have that.. 

I think it was your bad luck.. ask your vendor.. 

B'coz when we say whe have 1800+ then it is 1800+, you never need to do anything with bios etc. untill you want to void ur warranty.or untill you wanna have some fun.. 

So.. better think again.. I get 300 ml coke when i ask for 300 ml. not 200 ml


----------



## aadipa (Jun 30, 2004)

Ricky said:
			
		

> Any way..
> 
> When u buy 2400+ then u should have that..
> 
> ...



hey ricky, AMD identifies CPUs with PR, performance ratings.
2400+ actually runs at 2 GHz.
but its performance is equivatent to P4 2.4 GHz. 
AMD does this because market is used to Intel's GHz ratings. (actually intel is also planning to scrab the core CPU speed ratings and will bring new ratings based on CPU's performance)
now by default motherboards are set to work at 100MHz as standard. since your CPU's FSB is higher, u need to specify that, either by setting DIP switchs, or by jumpers or by BIOS settings.

his proccy is correct, only host clock need to be adjusted for higher FSB.


----------



## rakee (Jul 1, 2004)

U guys are really threatning..im satisfied with the performance in my procssor..let it show something..


----------



## hitesh_hg (Jul 6, 2004)

true AMD 2400+ runs at 2.0 Ghz..
but if it is running ( rather displaying 1800+)
its just one of the jumpers on the motherboard.
and dont forget to reset your motherboard after changing the jumper(gosh i spend 2 hours to figure that out while assembling my comp...)

I have AMD 2400+
Asus A7V8X-MX motherboard
512MB


----------



## rakee (Jul 9, 2004)

THX Pal


----------



## rajeshjsl (Jul 9, 2004)

i agree and problem solved


----------



## abdulabby (Jul 9, 2004)

just go to bios and choose load optimized defaults


----------



## pravin4u (Jul 21, 2004)

& why cant we check whats written on the processor i.e. model no. and get the speed conformed??


----------



## rakee (Jul 22, 2004)

hey huyz another problem!...my Ram is 128 mb  but while booting i see it showing 72 sometimes and 96sometimes!!


----------



## pravin4u (Jul 22, 2004)

again simple remove the RAM stick from you mobo & check the MB size mentioned!


----------



## rakee (Jul 23, 2004)

Well it is 128 mentioned on it.And in the bios also it specifies that the installed memory is 128.My pc is going very slow


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 23, 2004)

hey rakke just increase the fsb to 133mhz. It should be default at 100 fsb. Actually even my freind brought a asus mb for 2000+ and it was showing 1200+ now it shows 2000+. 
..:: peace ::..
jeba


----------



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

jeba the fsb is in 133mhz.but still i have the problem.The options also show 166mhz.Can i increse to 166 or it might suck me?


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 24, 2004)

Hmm.... I am not sure buddy. 
I don't want to u to screw up ur processor.   why don't to ask a proffesional help. People say a thousand words including me. So it's up you. 
..:: peace ::..
jeba


----------



## aadipa (Jul 24, 2004)

don't increase it to 166 MHz unless u have a Athlon XP Barton Core wich operates on 333 MHz

Barton are 2400+ upwords but popular are 2600+.
with 2400+ u must be having older core @ 266 MHz


----------



## rakee (Jul 28, 2004)

thzx pals now i'm working with 133 mhz...increased the virtual memory...same 128 RAM..and i get satisfactoric performance.BUT i am not able to play any games.The graphics is good and the games start goog well.But all of sudden they freeze and i have to reboot.This is happening with all latest games


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Guyz.....u r right.....AMD Athlon XP 2800+ means performance equal to P4 2.8Ghz........Mine one showing 2.09Ghz for 2800+.........But with Windows Xp it works with rocket speed....(includes games too.....)


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

I have the longhorn beta version.Can i upgrade my win98 and work or will it still reduce my speed?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE IS YOUR ANSWERS

u must be having an onboard gpu,which shares ram from the system memory.so consider the gpu share 32mb of sys ram,then ur effective ram will be 128-32 =96mb.

u must upgrade immediately as 128mb is the minimum requirement to run most games,even winxp.else u can go for an agp, gforce fx5200 w/128mb videoram is available for 2500.i suggest u must have 256mb minimum ram,as u have a decent processor.else u will have bottlenecs.
so it's vice to invest in a decent ramstic, which will cost u rs 1000 (for another128mb ddr)

now, dont upgrade to longhorn , u better go or windows XP. it is much better and stable than win98.and it looks and works better also.

the probs with the games may be of ::

1. overheating / check processor heat/mobocipset heat immediately after the crash. This can be done in bios system health status.

2.if everything is ok, thn it's ur onboard gpu..via/s3 integrated solutions cant play new games at all...so invest in an agp if u play games.

if it's an nforce chipset, that should play most games, still, not with much bells and whistles.

CONCLUTION : 

ur system is perfect, but if u r a gamer or multimedia enthusiast, thn put at least 256 mb ram, upgrade to winxp, install a decent agp.
U will get atleast 50 to 65% performance boost if u r running win xp in this.

let me have ur thoughts pls.


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 28, 2005)

Are the AMD 64 bit processors also prone to this FSB problem?


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 29, 2005)

This is not a problem boss. It's just a setting u need to do.Many motherboards have the facility to do it automaticaly also, ASUS being exception.

There is nothing wrong with this ..even novice users can set it up..just read the manual and set up the jumpers as instructed ..or sometimes u can adjust this in bios also...


----------

